# Помогите пожалуйста опознать баян



## aleksei (23 Июл 2016)

Здравствуйте.Много искал в интернете, есть не много похожие, но все равно не то.Отправлял в различные сообщества по баянам в контакте, что бы люди подсказали, но так же никто не смог ответить.Нашел Ваш сайт.Просмотрел форум, но к сожалению не нашел такого же баяна, поэтому решил создать тему про него..Возможно тут мне подскажут что это за баян, стоит ли браться за его ремонт вообще.
Баяну этому, я так понимаю не менее 35-40 лет, достался он нам от учителя музыкальной школы, где занимался брат на баяне(предвкушая вопрос - у брата я уже спрашивал, он не помнит и не знает что это за баян), брату уже 40 лет, плюс баян был у учителя ещё до его прихода, следовательно, примерно 35-40 лет баяну.
Я не мастер что бы судить о качестве данного инструмента, я могу только сказать про внешний вид, меха не рваные, кнопки не западают, слева одна не звучит, справа(на фото видно, одна отсутствует, на втором ряду от мехов, снизу), но попробовал он поиграть, звучит по прежнему очень не плохо на слух обывателя конечно же.Я не знаю же какие ньюансы надо учитывать и тому подобное..ПРо опознавательные знаки - есть только надпись справа, сбоку где ремень, снизу - Ц - 100р ну это понятно, а если смотреть на свету, сверху, опять же справа еле еле видно 3 цифры - 062, как будто они внутри там написаны и немного вот из под лака, как бы это правильнее сформулировать, выпирают немного, когда проводишь пальцем, чувствуется это, на фото к сожалению не получается запечатлеть их, там где на фото красное - это кто-то значок приклеел зачем то, обычный, с надписью Москва(были предположения что это и есть Баян - Москва, но я так и не нашел подобных в интернете).Я даже и не знаю где искать ещё и как узнать, хотя бы что это за баян, приблизительный год.Я не спорю, может это дешевый шерпотреп, тогда может и не стоит его держать у себя, а попробовать продать, на том же авито, если он кому-то нужен будет конечно...Буду очень признателен, если Вы мне поможете и ответите на вопросы приведённые выше.С Уважением Алексей.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Июл 2016)

Это "Сармат", фабрика Ростов- на Дону. Примерно 1974- 1979 гг.  Похуже тульских, и тем более кировских. Но однозначно лучше вологодских, Алатырских и прочих. Обычный советский баян, если сделать- можно играть)).


----------



## aleksei (23 Июл 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Это "Сармат", фабрика Ростов- на Дону. Примерно 1974- 1979 гг.  Похуже тульских, и тем более кировских. Но однозначно лучше вологодских, Алатырских и прочих. Обычный советский баян, если сделать- можно играть)).


Большое спасибо.Не ожидал что так быстро и четко ответите.Не сочтите за тупость, я даже не начинающий ещё, а просто хочу начать учиться, если его ремонтировать(я так понимаю там ведь не только эти две кнопки надо делать), там ведь надо знающему человеку его показывать, он и компрессию проверит и внутри все, на какую примерно хотя бы сумму мне рассчитывать если взяться серьёзно за ремонт, или мне легче будет купить самый простенький баян для обучения, а этот попытаться продать?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Июл 2016)

Если продать баян из 1970-хх с описанием "всё хорошо", то можно потом получить по голове за обман. Это- раз.
Если есть желание учиться серьёзно, для сцены или для публики- этот баян заведомо не годится, ибо он отстал от времени.
Если учиться для дома, для себя, для дачи- "Сармат" даст такую возможность. Далее Вы либо 1. Поймёте, что надо расти творчески, и копить деньги на изделие другого уровня.  2. Поймёте, что Ваш потолок- частушки, "Амурские волны" и "Нанэ Цоха". И будете радовать близких и далее. 3. Вы вообще без способностей и без слуха. Ну, тогда и не жалко... Ибо недорого всё закончилось.

Далее. Кто Вам  по фото озвучит цену за ТО- гоните его в шею. 

До меня 120 км. Если внутри нет разрухи, вмешательств пионеров- "чинильщиков" и утерянных резонаторов)), то сделаю за недорого до уровня "Всё работает и настроено". Не реклама ни разу, ибо серъёзным Гуру восстановление "Сармата"- это вообще не тема. Дёшево и скучно).


----------



## aleksei (23 Июл 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Если продать баян из 1970-хх с описанием "всё хорошо", то можно потом получить по голове за обман. Это- раз.
> Если есть желание учиться серьёзно, для сцены или для публики- этот баян заведомо не годится, ибо он отстал от времени.
> Если учиться для дома, для себя, для дачи- "Сармат" даст такую возможность. Далее Вы либо 1. Поймёте, что надо расти творчески, и копить деньги на изделие другого уровня.  2. Поймёте, что Ваш потолок- частушки, "Амурские волны" и "Нанэ Цоха". И будете радовать близких и далее. 3. Вы вообще без способностей и без слуха. Ну, тогда и не жалко... Ибо недорого всё закончилось.
> 
> ...


----------



## aleksei (23 Июл 2016)

Если Вы действительно сможете его отремонтировать, напишите мне пожалуйста в личные сообщения...Договоримся и я приеду к Вам...


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Июл 2016)

Сегодня не поленился и сосчитал кнопки правой руки на Вашем фото. Это клон "Сармата"- "Ермак". Точная копия с добавлением шести кнопок, типа для расширения диапазона. 

В ЛС написал, но алгоритмы ЛС на этом форуме для меня, чайника, подёрнуты завесой тайны. Которую, я возможно, не открыл, и ничего не послалось)).


----------



## aleksei (24 Июл 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:В личные сообщения ничего не пришло, ничего страшного.Т.е. точно не Сармат, а именно Ермак?


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Июл 2016)

Да это в общем одно и то же. Попробуйте сами написать ЛС. Я не достиг таких вершин, как посылание ЛС на этом ресурсе)).


----------



## aleksei (25 Июл 2016)

Здравствуйте ещё раз, извиняюсь что так долго не отвечал.Купили Тульский вчера, настроили, все работает, этот решили продать.Если Ваше предложение по поводу настройки или ремонта будет актуально, то будем иметь Вас ввиду.Большое спасибо что не проигнорировали и ответили мне на все вопросы.


----------

